# دراسة جديدة تثبت اكتشاف العناصر الأرضية النادرة في الصحراء الغربية



## هانى شرف الدين (8 أغسطس 2006)

اكتشاف العناصر الأرضية النادرة في الصحراء الغربية



مقدمة: 
لا تزال أراضي الصحراء الغربية تعد بالكثير في مجال استكشاف الثروات الما ولعل ذلك راجع إلى تعدد التراكيب الجيولوجية وتنوعها من حيث المحتوى الصخري والعمر الجيولوجي للمنطقة ولئن كانت المعلومات المتاحة حول الثروات المعدنية للصحراء الغربية لا تروي غليل الباحث إلا أنها تقدم صورة ولو مجملة عن النتائج التي توصلت إليها دراسات الجيولوجيين الأسبان التي ميزت الحقبة المتأخرة من الفترة الاستعمارية وأظهرت وجود احتياطي معتبر من خامات الفوسفات عالي الجودة والحديد و المياه الجوفية فضلاً عن تقديرات بوجود البترول والغاز الطبيعي واليورانيوم والقصدير والمنغنيز و الفولفرام والنيكل و الكروم والرصاص والزركون وغيرها إلا أن وجود العناصر الأرضية النادرة في الصحراء الغربية لم يعلن عنه في السابق وهذا ما يعطي لهذه الدراسة أهميتها.

موضوع الدراسة:
أنجزت هذه الدراسة من قبل الباحث الصحراوي غالي الزبير وقد تمثلت في تحليل ومعالجة عينات سطحية من الصخور المتحولة التي تعود إلي زمن ما قبل الكامبري من منطقة آغوينيت في أقصى جنوب شرق الصحراء الغربية في مختبرات المناهج الفيزيائية لدراسة المعادن والرواسب المعدنية في جامعة الاستكشاف الجيولوجي في موسكو بروسيا الفيدرالية وهدفت الدراسة إلى تحديد التركيب المعدني للعينات الصخرية وتحديد النسب الوزنية لمحتوياتها المعدنية.

الدراسات المخبرية:
لقد درست العينات الصخرية على جهاز الأشعة المنكسرة Diffractometer درون 3-م على الإشعاع النحاسي باستعمال مصفاة النيكل لامتصاص أشعة بيتا و تراوحت الدرجة الزاوية للمسح الضوئي ما بين 5 حتى 60 درجة وقد اجريت عملية المسح هذه تحت توتر قدره 30 كيلو فولت مع شدة تيار قدرها 30 ميللي آمبير.
معالجة وتحليل الطيف المحصل عليه تمت من خلال برنامج الحاسب الإلكتروني المعروف بـRFA ثم تمت مقارنة المسافات بين المستويات المحصل عليها مع نظيراتها المميزة للمعادن المعروفة والمضمنة في السجل الدولي لمعايير الانكسار الضوئي المعروف أختصاراً بـ PDF JCPDS وبناء على مميزات الإنعكاس المحصل عليه فقد تم تحديد الكتلة الصخرية في العينة بأنها معدن الأندرادايت Andradite (حجر البنفش الأسود الحاوي على التيتانيوم) كما تم حساب خصائص الوحدات التركيبية للعناصر من خلال الانعكاس الناتج عن المستويات التالية (400) , (420) ,(422), (510), ( 640) ,(642):

a = 11, 97 A0
وكأساس داخلي في العينة أضيفت السيليكا المعدنية ذات التردد المميز و المحددة مسبقا خصائص وحداتها المعدنية من اجل التعرف على المحتوى المعدني للعينة التي درست على جهاز الفلورية بتأثير الأشعة السينية فتم تحديد محتوى العينة من الكالسايت والتيتانيوم والمغنيزيوم والحديد والزركون ( شكل2).
وبما أن الزركون في العينة المدروسة لم يكن من المعروف لدينا هل هو تركيب اصلي أم أنه موجود على صورة شوائب دخيلة فقد تم إعداد شرائح على هيئة مقاطع مصقولة للبناء المعدني لدراستها تحت المجهر المستقطب 
إضافة إلى ذلك أجريت معالجة العينة الصخرية من خلال منهج التحليل الطيفي الدقيق للأشعة السينية مما اظهر أن العينة المدروسة تتكون من عدد من الاطوار على شكل حشوات متضمنة في الاندرادايت مكونة من الزركولايت والكالسايت أو الفلورايت و السكابالايت، كما حددت النسب الوزنية للعناصر المشكلة للاندرادايت والزركولايت 

العناصر المكتشفة ومجالات استعمالها:
أظهرت نتائج الدراسات المخبرية وجود عدد من العناصر بقيم كمية ونوعية مثيرة للاهتمام خاصة في الزركولايت نلخص أهمها فيما يلي:
1- اكسد التيتانيوم (TiO2) وتقترب نسبته من 30% وهو المصدر الأساسي لمعدن التيتان الذي يتميز بالمتانة و المقاومة الشديدة للحرارة والصدأ مما يجعله عنصراً أساسياً في صناعة الطيران و المركبات الفضائية كما يستعمل كسبيكة مع عدد كبير من المعادن لإعطائها المتانة و الصلابة ومقاومة الصدأ.
2- أكسيد الزركونيوم (ZrO2) وتصل نسبته إلى 30,34% . والزركون يستعمل في الصناعات الميتالورجية (التعدينية) لأنه يعطي لسبائك الحديد الصلب القدرة على مقاومة الصدمات والصدأ وهذا ما يفسر استعماله الواسع في صناعة السيارات، كما يستعمل الزركون في المفاعلات الذرية وصناعة السيراميك والزجاج وفي الصناعات الإلكترونية وفي تجهيز الدهانات والطلاء.
3- أكسيد الثوريوم (ThO2) تبلغ نسبته 1,04% والمعروف ان الثوريوم هو احد الفلزات الثقيلة التي تستعمل في فتائل الإضاءة وفي مصابيح الكيروسين كما يستعمل في المفاعلات النووية ويضاف إلى سبائك الفلزات الأخرى كالمغنيسيوم والنيكل والتنجستين لزيادة مقاومتها للتأكل.
4- أكسيد النيوبيوم (Nb2O5) وتقارب نسبته الواحد بالمئة في العينة المدروسة. والنيوبوم يوجد غالباً مع التنتاليوم وهما من الفلزات النادرة. ويستعمل في الصناعات التعدينية و الصناعات الإلكترونية والنووية ويتضاعف الاستهلاك العالم له بصورة سريعة بسبب أزدياد الطلب عليه واتساع مجالات استخدامه.
5- العناصر الأرضية النادرة (EER) وهي تضم مجموعة عناصر تتشابه في صفاتها الفيزيائية و خواصها الكيميائية وتشكل نسبتها مجتمعة في العينة المدروسة 15،76% على صورة أكاسيد السيريوم (Ce2O3) و السماريوم (Sm2O3) و النيوديميوم (Nd2O3) و اللانتانم (La2O3) و البرازيديوم (Pr2O3). وللعناصر الأرضية النادرة أهمية بالغة في الصناعات الحديثة خاصة في المجالات العسكرية والإلكترونية الدقيقة وفي مجالات البرمجة والفضاء والطاقة النووية بالإضافة إلى صناعة الزجاج والسيراميك و الصناعات التعدينية.

خلاصة:
لا ريب أن نتائج هذه الدراسة الأولية التي كشفت عن وجود العناصر الأرضية النادرة في الصحراء الغربية بنسب وزنية هامة تكتسي أهميتها العلمية والاقتصادية من قيمة هذه العناصر هذا من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى تظهر الإمكانيات الواعدة للمنطقة في ميدان اكتشاف واستغلال الثروات المعدنية في الوقت الذي تشهد مناطق كثيرة من العالم شح ونضوب الموارد الطبيعية أمام الطلب المتزايد على هذه الثروات بسبب الوتيرة المتسارعة للصناعات المتقدمة والتطور التكنولوجي والعلمي. وتبقى عملية تقدير احتياطي هذه المعادن وحساب عائدها الاقتصادي خطوات ينبغي القيام بها أخذاً في الإعتبار هذه الدراسة ومثيلاتها.


----------



## explorator (5 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على الإفادة


----------



## makihariomoke (5 سبتمبر 2007)

الصحراء المغربية ليس غربية


----------



## makihariomoke (5 سبتمبر 2007)

الصحراء المغربية ليس غربية


----------



## ابن المغرب البار (5 سبتمبر 2007)

اسمها الصحراء المغربية و ليست ''الغربية'' 
خسارة يكون اول رد مثل هذا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (30 سبتمبر 2007)

ابن المغرب البار قال:


> اسمها الصحراء المغربية و ليست ''الغربية''
> خسارة يكون اول رد مثل هذا



الصحراء الغربية توجد فى جمهورية مصر العربية وليس فى دولة المغرب


----------



## prof mido (1 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور ياباشمهندس هاني علي المعلومات القيمه
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

